# E-mails From The Universe



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

I signed up for these notes from the Universe. They're a dose of goodness to my day. Well, you know the other night when I said that it can be frustrating not to be understood and people are always telling me I'm crazy...in a good way. LOL! Well I got this one in my e-mail today. What a trip. I love getting these.

Of course not everyone understands you, Jennifer.

It takes crazy to know crazy. 

It takes sexy to know sexy. 

And most assuredly, it takes cool to know cool. 

Yeah, un-hun, alright - 
The Universe

:crazy::tongue::laughing:


----------

